# Puinhoop x Rommelig



## Alisson Pereira

Dag,

Is er een groot verschil tussen die woorden?

Bv: 
1) Mijn huis is een puinhoop, ik moet het schoonmaken.
2) Mijn huis is rommelig....

Hoe moet ik de volgende zin vertalen?

My house seems to be  messing up by itself.
Het lijkt dat mijn huis zichzelf vuil maakt.

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## eno2

Een van de 'vlotte' mogelijkheden:
Het lijkt wel of mijn huis zichzelf overhoop haalt

Puinhoop in this context of rommelig  is one of those many graphic uses of a word whose effect is based upon a  gross metaphorical exaggeration.

Rommelig is  the normal thing to say (messy) and no metaphor nor exaggeration.

Een puinhoop is something a thief leaves behind

<She's not here, but someone broke in,  tore the entire place apart.
Ze is er niet maar iemand heeft ingebroken, _alles ligt hier overhoop_.> alles ligt hier overhoop - Vertaling naar Engels - voorbeelden Nederlands | Reverso Context

Het is een echte puinhoop, one could add.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank je, maar zijn mijn zinnen goed?



Alisson Pereira said:


> 1) Mijn huis is een puinhoop, ik moet het schoonmaken.
> 2) Mijn huis is rommelig....





Alisson Pereira said:


> Het lijkt dat mijn huis zichzelf vuil maakt.


----------



## eno2

De eerste twee zijn goed ja. 
De laatste is begrijpelijk, maar dat is dan ook alles. Het is overigens 'vuilmaken'. 
Hier zou een 'vanzelf' constructie  nodig zijn. 

<Het lijkt wel dat mijn huis vanzelf vuil wordt.>

Men zegt niet zo gauw dat iets of iemand 'het huis vuilmaakt' laat staan dat het huis zichzelf  zou vuilmaken'. 
Het huis vuilmaken = de boel vuilmaken.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Laat me hier meer woorden opzetten. *(Is dat zin goed?)*

''My house is messed up all the time, even it seems like it messes itself up.''

''Mijn huis is de hele tijd verknoeid, zelfs als het lijkt alsof het zichzelf verprutst.'' (Google)

Is die zin ok?


----------



## eno2

Niets is goed daarvan

Laat me hier wat meer varianten opzetten/aanbrengen/voordragen/voorstellen/proberen. (plechtstatig gesproken, maar met gebruik van  de wending 'laat me' en van 'opzetten')

Mijn huis ligt de hele tijd overhoop. Dat zei ik al. 
Het lijkt wel of het zichzelf overhoop gooit. Dat zei ik al. 

Ik ga niet de hele tijd herhalen wat ik al zei.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, Dank je, maar Ik zal dat een beetje studeren en Ik kom here terug.


----------



## eno2

'Zich vuil maken' is Vlaams dialect en geen algemeen Nederlands. Zich bevuilen  wel. 
Twee veel gebruikte uitdrukkingen met 'vuilmaken'
_geen woorden aan *vuilmaken *_ergens niet over willen spreken
_de handen *vuilmaken   *_hard werken en dan ook wel eens iets (moeten) doen wat niet helemaal goed is.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Goed! Zinnen zoals ''Dat het _hier overhoop ligt_ is erg'' / '_'Alles ligt overhoop hier_.'' die ik begrijp.
 Maar mijn geval is, toen ik ''mess'' begon te studeren, ik dacht dat ik woorden ga zien zoals ''Knoeien'', ''Verknoeien'', ''in de war sturen'' verprutsen'', want die in mijn woordenboek staan. Misschien is mijn WB gek.


----------



## eno2

Welnee, dat zijn andere betekenissen, natuurlijk verwekt 'mess', verschillende betekenissen, zowel als werkwoord dan als zelfstandig naamwoord. (edited) 
Wat jij daarmee verzon  met het werkwoord vuilmaken, is heel iets anders.  You made a  mess of it. Je verknoeide het. Je verprutste het. Dat was knoeien. Dat was geknoei.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Je bedoelt dat ik gek is niet mijn WB. Jij hebt gelijk!!


----------



## eno2

....ben




Alisson Pereira said:


> ''Mijn huis is de hele tijd verknoeid,



Mijn huis is altijd een rotzooi. 
Mijn huis is altijd een boeltje


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dank je, het zal me echt helpen.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> 'mess', een zelfstandig naamwoord notabene, en geen werkwoord


"to mess" is ook een onovergankelijk werkwoord.


----------



## Peterdg

Schrap "onovergangkelijk". Het put is dat je zei dat het geen werkwoord was.


----------



## eno2

Natuurlijk is mess een werkwoord. Vergankelijk en onvergankelijk. We behandelden het werkwoord al hierboven. . Ik heb mijn bedoeling verkeerd  geformuleerd en ook die  bedoeling zelf klopte niet.  Kortom: I messed up.
Gecorrigeerd. 

Bij mess up, het werkwoord,  kwam  Allison  met betekenissen van het werkwoord uit haar   vertaalwoordenboek opzetten, namelijk  verprutsen en verknoeien  en in de war brengen, betekenissen die niets met vuil zijn of bevuilen te maken hebben.
Ik hoop dat dit (haar) nu duidelijk is.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> uit haar vertaalwoordenboek opzetten


Uit *ZIJN* vertaalwoordenboek opzetten.


----------



## eno2

Ah I messed up again


----------

